# Benefits of HGH....could you get a BIGGER penis?  How do I make HGH more effective?



## VictorZ06 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Will steroids give you a bigger penis after prolonged use?  NO.

Will the use of HGH give use a bigger penis after prolonged use?  YES!!*


Some basics first:

Growth hormone (GH), also known as somatotropin, is a peptide hormone produced by the anterior lobe of the pituitary gland. Growth hormone secretion occurs in a pulsatile fashion following a circadian (daily) rhythm, which is controlled by a central area of the brain known as the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus regulates serum GH levels through the release of two functionally opposing hormones: growth hormone-releasing hormone stimulates GH release, while somatotropin release-inhibiting hormone reduces it. 

Endogenous (made within the body) GH exerts its actions by binding directly to specific receptors on target tissues including muscle, connective tissue (tendons, ligaments, bone, and fat), *as well as every major organ.* Growth hormone also works indirectly by stimulating liver cells to produce and secrete polypeptide molecules known as somatomedins, the best studied of which is insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1). Like GH, IGF-1 boasts receptors throughout the body and serves many functions. Together, GH and IGF-1 play influential roles in virtually every system from muscle, bone, and connective tissue growth and repair, to the selective regulation of various aspects of metabolism, as well as helping maintain normal brain function and cardiac health.

However, GH secretion falls precipitously with advancing age. Furthermore, research shows that in aging men, the amplitude of pulsatile GH release (the magnitude of the GH pulse) declines by 50% every seven years after 18-25 years of age.

This decline is also mirrored by diminishing IGF-1 levels. The decrease in the secretory activity of the GH/IGF-1 axis, commonly referred to as somatopause, correlates with a number of undesirable symptoms generally associated with aging. Most notably, diminishing GH/IGF-1 has been shown to reflect disordered sleeping patterns, bone frailty, increases in central adiposity (fat accumulation around the middle of the body including the abdomen), as well as decreases in cognition and muscle mass, strength, and conditioning.

Growth hormone (GH) is a peptide hormone that is intimately involved in tissue growth and repair. Together with insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), GH helps regulate metabolism and maintain normal brain and cardiac function.

Secretion of GH falls dramatically with aging, correlating with age-related symptoms such as disordered sleep patterns, fragile bones, cognitive decline, and decreased muscle mass and strength.

Studies examining exogenous GH therapy in elderly adults with declining GH levels have yielded mixed results.

Given the mixed results and the high cost of subcutaneous injection of human recombinant GH therapy, a more natural approach to maintaining youthful health and vigor is to employ lifestyle choices that optimize the endogenous production of GH.

Safe methods for enhancing endogenous GH production include: losing excess body fat, particularly abdominal fat; avoiding high-glycemic load carbohydrates; optimizing sleep habits; eating a high-protein, low-carbohydrate snack before bedtime; and exercising regularly to your lactate threshold. Targeted nutrients including CDP-choline, arginine, ornithine, glycine, glutamine, and niacin (vitamin B3) can help support endogenous GH secretion, assist muscle growth and recovery from exercise, and promote healthy sleep.

This all does sound fine and dandy, but because HGH can promote the growth of organs, and not all organs should grow.  For example, Acromeglia.  Acromeglia is a disease that causes abnormal bone growth. HGH cannot cause acromeglia, but it can speed up the progression of the disease in people predisposed to it.  Also, while HGH (and IGF-1) wont cause cancer or tumors, they can create an environment that can allow already existing, active tumors to grow at an accelerated rate (prostate growth for example).  This is no good...and one should be aware of any possible cancer or tumors before deciding to use human growth hormone.

*There is more good than bad with HGH!
*
-deeper sleep: You basically sleep like a baby. While on HGH people often wake up in the same position they fall asleep.

-baby smooth skin: This is especially noticeable when you feel the texture of the back of your hand. Compare it with other people or take notice before you start the HGH cycle.

-increased metabolism: The body burns carbs at a higher rate.

-improved immune system

-greater cardiac output

-improved blood pressure

-overall tissue regeneration: This includes regeneration of major organs which shrink with age.

-stronger bones

-increased sex drive (libido)

-reduced body fat: This is especially noticed on the initial cycle, when the body is surprised by the sudden increase of growth hormone and does not know how to adapt at first. In the subsequent cycles the fat loss effects are usually not as drastic as the initial one.

-higher energy levels

-increased muscle mass: People who work out regularly usually see a drastic increase in muscle mass on the initial HGH cycle, and moderate increase on subsequent cycles. The HGH caused increase in muscle mass can not compare to the steroid caused increase. Steroids rapidly but temporarily increase the mass of the muscle cells while HGH causes creation of new muscle cells. Thus the muscle mass gain from steroids is faster but more short lived than the HGH gains, which come on gradually but persist for as long as the person is physically active.

-increased endurance and exercise performance

-faster regeneration after physical activity

-improved cholesterol levels

-improved sight and hearing

-faster growth of hair and nails

-prevent or alleviate muscle wasting (caused by various diseases)

-faster recovery after severe burns or injuries

-improve growth in children with short stature (caused by various diseases)

-prevent or alleviate osteoporosis


*I have been using HGH for almost 10 years, on and off.  Both on and off cycle.  I have been asked before if HGH has enlarged my penis since I have used it for so long and for the known fact that HGH promotes growth to ALL the bodie's organs. From what I have learned, only testosterone can increase penis size during puberty, once you have gone through puberty, there is no way to increase the size of the penis with hormones.  I find this to be false.

So in short, the answer is YES!  HGH will in fact enlarge your penis.  I have not experienced any change in length, but a most certain change in girth.  My X wife and my X girlfriends have confirmed this for me.  I started to notice a change in size after about 9 months or so of use.  Granted, I was using both insulin and IGF at the time....but it was the HGH that promoted the growth on my penis.  I have asked other long term users about this, and the 4 people that I asked (all long time users) have ALL told me that they have noticed a change in size (girth) of their penis after using HGH for at least a year. Same thing goes for the size of the testis.

This can further be confirmed by your long term wife/girlfriend.*


*There are things one can do to improve the use of HGH:*


*Adequate Sleep* The highest concentration of HGH activity occurs during deep sleep.  There are numerous studies that have clearly shown that inadequate sleep and irregular sleeping patterns can substantially reduce the about of human growth hormone secretion.  According to Dr. Richard Auchus, a professor of endocrinology at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas:

*   Growth hormone and testosterone production peak during sleep.  You can actually get people to test pathologically low for growth hormone by waking them repeatedly during the night.  I always tell people that if you want to maximize your growth hormone, get a good nights sleep.*
*
Avoid high glycemic foods* Insulin is a direct inhibitor of HGH secretion. High glycemic foods can play havoc with your insulin levels causing them to spike or surge above normal, healthy levels.  Not only does this increase your risk for developing type II diabetes but it can also have a powerful affect on reducing human growth hormone secretion.

*Trim your abdominal fat*  If youre carrying excess fat around the mid-section then you will impaired your bodys ability to produce HGH. Typically, a person with excess stomach or abdominal fat is also suffering from both insulin and leptin resistance. By working to restore your bodys leptin sensitivity you can accomplish three positive health benefits: reduced body fat, improved blood sugar control, and improve human growth hormone and IGF-1 production.

*Exercise* The type, duration, and level of intensity of your exercise program will have varying effects on HGH secretion. There are multiple studies that show how an exercise intensity that pushes your body to a lactate threshold can trigger an excised-induced HGH release for at least 24 hours. Most athletes create this lactic acid formation to stimulate HGH release by using high intensity, short duration exercises.  However, several studies have shown that properly administered circuit training programs that utilize relatively light resistances can be just as effective in stimulating the production of human growth hormone.

*Late night snack* Your last snack before bedtime can have an impact on your fat stores or your HGH production but not both. High carbohydrate snacks before bedtime will only feed your fat cells. They do nothing to stimulate the production of human growth hormone. However, a high-protein, low-carbohydrate snack about an hour before bedtime can serve a dual purpose. Because its low carbohydrate it minimizes insulin release. (Remember insulin is counterproductive to HGH secretion.) Because its high in essential amino acids it aids your bodys natural ability to produce human growth hormone. Just keep your snack under 200 calories and at least an hour before bedtime.

*L-arginine* This essential amino acid, when properly brought into your system, can increase the release of HGH. However, the combination of L-arginine intake with exercise, especially resistance training or interval training exercises, can produce even greater increases in human growth hormone.

*Glutamine* Your bodys most abundant amino acid is glutamine. Studies have shown that consuming even a modest amount of glutamine (2000 mg) can increase HGH levels.

*Glycine* This essential amino acid also has the potential to benefit human growth hormone production. Research has shown that glycine plays a critical role in initiating normal patterns of REM sleep. In a 2007 study published in Sleep and Biological Rhythms, researchers showed that glycine administered orally just prior to bedtime significantly improved the quality of sleep for the test subject. The test subjects were chronic insomniacs. In addition to helping improve their sleep patterns, one of the side benefits was an improvement in the HGH production. This would make sense since proper sleep is a critical factor in the bodys ability to properly regulate its circadian release of human growth hormone



/V


----------



## Lift-on (Mar 22, 2015)

Once again this is a good read you have provided us.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm more or less done with AAS for the most part, so I have been doing a lot of homework on HGH since it helps with with my biggest problem in life....my fucked up back.  The stuff sure is amazing if used correctly.



/V


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

New cycle: 50 iu GH pinned Intra-penis ED for rest of life.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Tre said:


> New cycle: 50 iu GH pinned Intra-penis ED for rest of life.



Keep us posted on your results brother!! LOL  That would be cool having 3 legs....




/V


----------



## Chicken&broccoli (Mar 22, 2015)

Very informative post, on everything about gh. Never really looked into the penis enlargement aspect, but nicely broken down about everything else.


----------



## need2lift (Mar 22, 2015)

Victor do you ever inject IM? Or always SubQ?  Experience growth of anything else over that 10 year period?  I have heard some vets say that stomach growth was something they did not like while using GH long term.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

need2lift said:


> Victor do you ever inject IM? Or always SubQ?  Experience growth of anything else over that 10 year period?  I have heard some vets say that stomach growth was something they did not like while using GH long term.



Yep...nobody likes the gross GH gut...it looks ugly as shit.  Just don't take 30iu a day!  As for IM, yes.....I do.  I no longer do because I no longer run slin and IGF with my GH.  I can show you what my protocol looked like when I used slin and IGF with my GH.  But there is no advantage to using it via IM if you are only using it solo or with AAS.  IM comes into play when using slin and IGF only.  And that's all because of timing things like meals right.  That is a complete science that I don't recommend anyone using without doing 6 months or research.




/V


----------



## stillatit (Mar 22, 2015)

abdominal distension.
Yea i wonder is it directly related to the GH or due to the workload of the super increased food intake of some ? 
I personally am not eating like i did when i was younger ( as far as amount ingested )  I now  protein up, smaller portions,  more often and low cal. Way less total material consumed though. MY way of thinking it helps ,  right or wrong?

Also i IM in the am & SQ early afternoon post workout.  again my way, rapid absorption IM  then a little slower SQ.
Just this old farts way though.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 22, 2015)

VIC,  i love to see your protocol from back in the day bro. Share if you can?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

stillatit said:


> abdominal distension.
> Yea i wonder is it directly related to the GH or due to the workload of the super increased food intake of some ?
> I personally am not eating like i did when i was younger ( as far as amount ingested )  I now  protein up, smaller portions,  more often and low cal. Way less total material consumed though. MY way of thinking it helps ,  right or wrong?
> 
> ...



I may be wrong on this, but from what I was told....you don't want to shoot an IM injection in the morning.  Why?  Because your body just released it's largest pulse of the day, which was just a few hours ago when you were sleeping.  I think the timing between those two pulses would be too close, and you may be blunting one or the other.  Remember, the largest pulse happens at night when you are asleep.  You have to have time (how much...I don't know) between pulses...so I would not go via IM in the morning.  SQ all the way.  The only time you go IM is when you are using slin so you can get time down right between meals.  IMHO.




/V


----------



## stillatit (Mar 22, 2015)

Tenfo big man, hey for what its worth, that's why i wait till those pulses clear. I IM around 8-9 am ed. i have been up for several hours by then.

Hey Vic,   what's your thoughts with regard to food/injection timing if any?  or a even type of food around an injection ?

I will never be to old to learn


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

stillatit said:


> VIC,  i love to see your protocol from back in the day bro. Share if you can?



(original thread) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/171205-first-time-hgh-insulin-aas.html


Sure, I'll post it again here.  I just ask that we do not discuss slin because of the dangers involved.  This is a protocol that I worked on many years to get right, my friends that still run slin run it the same exact way.  Again, I don't want to discuss the use of slin...I know some who are no longer here with us because they abused the stuff.  Here ya go....




*"I've used slin several times in the past, but my protocol keeps changing as I find better methods as I go along.

I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol. You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.

Although most protocols call for pre work out injections, but if you toss GH and IGF into the mix, things change a bit. I know most guys pin sub-q, but not in this case where GH and IGF come into play.

For now, I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 4 days per week, 3 days is fine, but no more than 4. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.

The protocol is as follows; inject all products POST workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.

The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 4 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.

So there is my post-workout regime, 4 days per week. For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.

I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day. By taking less igf more often you will prevent cell over-saturation as well as receptor down-regulation. Creating a cell rich environment that saturates the cells infrequently will target massive cell proliferation. In addition you will take insulin 20 minutes after the igf on those 2 additional injections creating an anabolic rich environment that will last all day, 4 days per week.

For a sample protocol for someone that works out after work, I would recommend you do the following: Take 15mcg upon rising in the morning, followed by 10iu Humulin R or Humalog 20 minutes later. Immediately eat a carbohydrate rich meal with quality protein and low fat such as bananas, oatmeal and egg whites.

For lunch, take another 15mcg igf with 10iu insulin and have another moderate glycemic carbohydrate meal and protein with minimal fats. Follow the above listed pwo protocol to complete your three time injection schedule which will be used four times per week.

Out of all the protocols I've toyed with, the latter is the most effective. I didn't come up with this by myself, I've combined different parts of several protocols together....this one just happens to work best for me. Some follow a same protocol but use it 3 days a week. Been there and done that....I can get away doing this 4X a week. Just my own 2 pennies....good luck."
*



/V


----------



## stillatit (Mar 22, 2015)

Understand dude, entertainment purposes bro really,   i freaking scared to death of it!!!!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

stillatit said:


> Tenfo big man, hey for what its worth, that's why i wait till those pulses clear. I IM around 8-9 am ed. i have been up for several hours by then.
> 
> Hey Vic,   what's your thoughts with regard to food/injection timing if any?  or a even type of food around an injection ?
> 
> I will never be to old to learn



Nah....for GH alone or with AAS, it doesn't matter what time you eat.  It's always best to have several small meals throughout the day, but injection times should always be done first thing in the morning.  If you are splitting your dose....take the first shot as soon as you wake up, and the second dose early afternoon.  This way enough time goes by for your body to prep itself for the larger pulse that happens in your sleep.




/V


----------



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

I was always told "anything less than a kit a week, is a waste of time"






Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2015)

You sure you don't mean "can" and not "kit"? lol




/V


----------



## Stickmancqb (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm on 2.5iu 4 days a week since and all done the second I wake up in the morning. I've noticed a slight "feeling" of low blood sugar but when I check my blood sugar, it's right around 85-95 never lower and never higher. 

Vic, I noticed that you said im injections. I have wondered about doing im instead of sub due to it getting into the blood stream faster. What do you think?


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 23, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm more or less done with AAS for the most part, so I have been doing a lot of homework on HGH since it helps with with my biggest problem in life....my fucked up back.  The stuff sure is amazing if used correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


What kind of back issues you have?   I had back surgery last year and recovering nicely thinking HGH might help me with my fucked up neck got to disk bad in it. What is the dosage of HGH I have run plenty of gear but not messed with HGH


----------



## stillatit (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Bud, kinda what i thought without slin involved.  i been told a protein snack before bed( low glycemic) may trigger a better pulse. Not sure i buy that ? 



VictorZ06 said:


> Nah....for GH alone or with AAS, it doesn't matter what time you eat.  It's always best to have several small meals throughout the day, but injection times should always be done first thing in the morning.  If you are splitting your dose....take the first shot as soon as you wake up, and the second dose early afternoon.  This way enough time goes by for your body to prep itself for the larger pulse that happens in your sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2015)

i love gh all the time.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 23, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I may be wrong on this, but from what I was told....you don't want to shoot an IM injection in the morning.  Why?  Because your body just released it's largest pulse of the day, which was just a few hours ago when you were sleeping.  I think the timing between those two pulses would be too close, and you may be blunting one or the other.  Remember, the largest pulse happens at night when you are asleep.  You have to have time (how much...I don't know) between pulses...so I would not go via IM in the morning.  SQ all the way.  The only time you go IM is when you are using slin so you can get time down right between meals.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pin subQ as well. 
just with the market was flooded with hg high quality HGH :,(


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 23, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> What kind of back issues you have?   I had back surgery last year and recovering nicely thinking HGH might help me with my fucked up neck got to disk bad in it. What is the dosage of HGH I have run plenty of gear but not messed with HGH



I have numerous issues now with my back.  One came from an injury in a MMA match....took an illegal blow to the back with a knee after the bell....fucker.  Anyway, I have lumbar radiculopathy, spondylosis, spina bifida, degenerative disc disease, nerve damage and for the icing on the cake, I now have some hip deterioration because I have been walking incorrectly and putting more of my body weight on one side than the other.  Ugh....but I tell ya, I have seen several doctors and more than one of them have been amazed with how well my injury healed and at the rate that it healed.  When this happened, I had a cut in my digestive track and my doctors (after 5 fuckn colonoscopies) told me I had a case of Anemia called Pernicious Anemia.  Turns out that wasn't the case.  I lost about 30 lbs. of weight.  I was going for iron fusion therapy for 4 months, twice a week.  I had to sit in a chair while they fed me iron via IV.  Had to sit in a room with a bunch of old cancer patients.  My hemoglobin levels went down to 6...I was white and pale as Casper the fuckn ghost.  Doctors tried one more thing, they made me swallow a pill that was in fact in micro camera.  I walked around for 18 hours with this big battery pack/rig around my neck.  The pill was taking pictures while it was traveling thru my digestive system.  Turns out, I didn't have any fuckn kind of Anemia, I had a laceration in my intestine causing me to bleed.  They took a laser and sealed the laceration closed, and in a few short weeks, my hemoglobin levels went back to 15.8 and I started to feel better again.  But during this time, I put a lot more stress on my several back conditions.  So when I got better, my back was all sorts of fucked up.  They wanted to fill my spine with metal rods, bolts, plates, screws, etc.  AND they told me that they could not promise me that I will be any better.  So to make a longer story short, I decided NOT to have the series of operations and just deal with PT and pain meds.  And that's what I have been doing for the past 2 years or so.  Sucks I got addicted to the pain meds, but I won't roll the dice of the possibility of being put in a wheelchair.  Hell no.  The HGH has helped me a GREAT deal, in many many ways.  I plan to use the stuff for the rest of my life.  I also use 125mg of deca to help keep my back a bit more "fluid"....and from time to time I will run a short cycle to help feed all the new muscle cells that the GH has made in my body.  Talk about fuckn luck...worse part about all this is that I can no longer train the way I used to.  I miss it sooooo much, I just have to be careful and use a lot less plates.  I'm living a totally different lifestyle now...




/V


----------



## stillatit (Mar 23, 2015)

Dayum big man, i feel ya brotha.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya know man;   i really due all this cause i love body building. staying in shape VANITY OF COURSE.   but im hoping after all your enlightening post that gh will help my back issues as well. It most certainly wasn't ever brought up to me by my docs.  and i don't understand why they don't .

Anywho, 
we all prechate bro.

hey and as big as you are, you could just get shreaded


----------



## strongman760 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang buddy u been through alot. Hopefully one day u can get back to training like u want. I thought I'd never be able to train hard again and luckily by the grace of God I have been able to start training hard aga u n for past year ofcourse still have some back pain but not even close to what I had before. I wish you the best buddy.


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 24, 2015)

Dammit Victor, every time I read one of your posts regarding HGH, it makes it harder and harder for me not to hop on.  It's definitely one of my goals, I just cant decide if I'm going to make it a long term or short term goal.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 25, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> Dammit Victor, every time I read one of your posts regarding HGH, it makes it harder and harder for me not to hop on.  It's definitely one of my goals, I just cant decide if I'm going to make it a long term or short term goal.



I was going to stop at one point....but after how wonderful it helped me with my medical issues, and after how well it helped me from losing LBM, I decided I'm going to run this stuff for the rest of my life.  I will get more frequent checkups at the doctor....got forbid I get sick with something that the HGH will just help feed it and make things worse.  I see several different doctors all the time, and I discussed this with my primary.  I just just have to keep a closer eye on my overall health and like I said, go in for more routine checkups and get more blood work done more often.  I'm trying to narrow down my ideal dose...I will be using GreyTops as they have proven to be the best bang for buck, I was running 4iu a day....and I think it's a bit much for ED use for very prolonged periods of time.  I will probably drop down to 2.5iu and see how I do with that....get some blood work done, etc.  I'll also save a little more cash as well.  And as for AAS....like I mentioned before, just a couple short test/tren runs a couple times a year (not including the 125mg EW for my joints/back)....just to help feed the new virgin muscle cells the GH produced.  And yes...proviron as well, but I will drop my normal dose down of that down.



/V


----------



## Stickmancqb (Mar 25, 2015)

Vic, I'll run give you my blood results of 2.5iu 4x week when I got a month worth in my system. I know everyone is different but at least you can look at it and see what you think.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 25, 2015)

Stickmancqb said:


> Vic, I'll run give you my blood results of 2.5iu 4x week when I got a month worth in my system. I know everyone is different but at least you can look at it and see what you think.



You will be very pleased, just be sure to do the test right!  The best way to do it is like this:  

This can be done by most labs is to have your blood tested for HGH serum prior to injecting growth hormone. Afterwards, take 4IU of HGH and 3 hours later have the same HGH blood serum test repeated.  You will than see a drastic increase in serum level.


/V


----------

